# Large Format Printers



## JP12687 (Sep 6, 2004)

What large format printer would you recomend my school get to print out lighting plots and set designs? What do people normally use/do? and how much does it cost?


----------



## avkid (Sep 6, 2004)

https://www.designjet.hp.com/pdp/re..._product=430&page_name=summary&pageseq=248302
Hewlett Packard came up with this when i put in the applications, hope it helps!


----------



## DMXtools (Sep 6, 2004)

HP large format printers ain't cheap, but they're about the best. We had an E-size unit (I forget the model) and it was beautiful. Really good print quality on paper up to 4 feet wide, and fast for an ink-jet. Reliable, too. Only drawback was the price of the ink cartridges. We always used official HP ink, even though there are cut-rate copycats out there. Figure the cost of repairs if cheap ink fouled the printhead and it's a lot better to stick with what you know will work right every time.

John


----------

